# Carbon Rahmen



## Skeendriver (14. Juni 2014)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich weiß, das Thema gab es hier schon häufiger. Allerdings sind die meisten Threads zu dem Thema zu alt oder passen nicht ganz zu meiner Frage.

Folgendes Ereignis: Ich möchte mein Skeen verkaufen und mir ein AM-Rad zulegen. Um einen würdigen Nachfolger auszugucken, habe ich heute den hiesigen Bike-Discount besucht (Outlet von Radon). Hier werden neben den Radon Bikes auch Cube-Bikes verkauft.

Genauer abgeschaut habe ich mir folgende Bikes:

* Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC Race 29
* Radon Slide 130 9.0 SL und das
* Radon Slide 130 10.0 SL

Auf das Thema Carbon-Rahmen angesprochen, meinte der technisch auskunftskompetente Verkäufer, dass Carbon-Rahmen im Mountain-Bike-Sektor nur gebaut würden, weil die Kundschaft es so wolle. Alu-Rahmen sind deutlich haltbarer. Beim Carbon-Rahmen müsse man quasi aufpassen, dass das Bike nicht umfalle. Carbon-Rahmen wären eher etwas für Profis, die einen Sponsor hätten - da wäre es egal, da man sich regelmäßig neue Rahmen ziehen kann. Auf einigen Herstellerseiten kann man lesen, dass man mit Carbon-Bikes alles NICHT machen sollte.

Natürlich habe ich gegoogelt, das Forum durchsucht und etliche Seiten gelesen. Entweder lese ich von Horrorstories oder, dass das Carbon kein Problem ist.

Auf jeden Fall hat mich die Aussage des Verkäufers wieder verunsichert...


----------



## Thiel (15. Juni 2014)

Der Verkäufer hat dir Scheisse erzählt. 

Wenn ein Carbon Rahmen bei einem Sturz beschädigt wird, würde der Alu Rahmen bei exakt selben Sturz auch beschädigt sein. 

Eventuell sogar mehr 

Schau dir mal das Video komplett an:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeendriver (15. Juni 2014)

Alter Schwede... ich bin beeindruckt.

Danke für das Video!!


----------



## ron101 (15. Juni 2014)

An meinem vorherigen Scott Bike hat es BBääng gemacht und der Alu Rahmen ist gebrochen.
Der wohl einzige Nachteil beim Carbon, dass man die Beschädigung möglichereise nicht auf Anhieb sieht.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (15. Juni 2014)

Also ich denke aber schon das man etwas aufpassen muss mit umfallen und Stürzen, wenn das Bike dumm auf eine Kante oder Stein fällt ist es sicher weniger gut als z.B bei Alu.


----------



## ron101 (15. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube wenn ein Alurahmen auf eine Felskannte fällt beim Sturz, hat auch der keinen Vorteil.
Aber sicher sollte man mit stürzen eh aufpassen, auch des eigenen Körpers wegen.
Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (15. Juni 2014)

Habe mein Bike versichert, kostet ca. 50 Euronen pro Jahr.
Dabei sind neben Diebstahl auch Beschädigungen durch Stürze gedeckt.
Cheers
ron


----------



## ziploader (15. Juni 2014)

Einfach nur mal das Video schauen.. 
cu
Marcus 

Gesendet aus dem Internet..


----------



## Dusius (15. Juni 2014)

Oder einfach mal die anderen drei Posts lesen.


----------



## Nezzar (15. Juni 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Habe mein Bike versichert, kostet ca. 50 Euronen pro Jahr.
> Dabei sind neben Diebstahl auch Beschädigungen durch Stürze gedeckt.
> Cheers
> ron



Wo hast du den extra Schutz gegen Beschädigungen abgeschlossen und welche Beschädigungen genau sind versichert?


----------



## ron101 (15. Juni 2014)

@Nezzar 
https://www.zurich.ch/de/privat/fahrzeuge-und-reisen/velo-und-ebike
Weiss allerdings nicht ob die Versicherung auch z.B. aus Deutschland abschliessbar ist.
Denke mal schon, da die so ziemlich International tätig sind.

Radball und Downhillrennen sind nicht gedeckt, sonst kein Ausschluss.

Dachte mir die Kohle habe ich schon dümmer Investiert.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (16. Juni 2014)

Wow, so eine günstige Bike-Versicherung hab ich noch nirgends gefunden!
Das günstigste bisher war der Bike-Zuschlag gegen Diebstahl zu meiner Hausratversicherung bei der HUK-Coburg... und das waren im Jahr ~100€ nur für den Diebstahlschutz! Wäre schön, wenn man die Zurich in Deutschland abschließen könnte...


> Es können nur Kunden mit Wohnsitz resp. Sitz in der Schweiz und im Fürstentum
> Liechtenstein versichert werden


----------



## ron101 (16. Juni 2014)

Sorry, dachte die Versicherer seien International tätig.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Skeendriver (16. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gestern die Versicherung angemailt. Bin auf die Antwort gespannt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomak (16. Juni 2014)

Die Zurich ist in Deutschland mit einem Vertrieb vertreten, das ist sicher. Ich glaube nur nicht, dass das Produkt bei uns (D) so angeboten wird.
Thema Carbon: Kann es sein, dass ein Santa Cruz ein bisschen wertiger gefertigt ist als Radon Bikes ?
Nicht falsch verstehen, fahre selber ein Radon und bin top zufrieden, für kleines Geld.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juni 2014)

Hm, auf der deutschen Seite gibts eine Versicherung für Triathlonfahrräder, kA ob das auch für Mountainbikes gelten würde. Die Einschränkung finde ich etwas seltsam.
Ansonsten war ich noch auf die Ammerländer Vollkasko gestoßen, die kostet aber gut doppelt so viel.

Zum eigentlichen Thema Carbon: das Video kenn ich und finde ich auch toll, allerdings hat sich ein Bike-Kumpel bei seiner zweiten Ausfahrt das neue Slide 160 8.0 SE bei einem Sturz auf wirklich komplett harmlosen Waldboden (kein Steinchen weit und breit, keine Ahnung wie der da einen Sturz hinbekommen hat ) die Kettenstrebe angeknackst.
Bei der Kontrolle nach dem Sturz hat keiner was bemerkt, erst zu hause dann beim Saubermachen hat er das blanke Karbon und den Riss gesehen.
Ob das jetzt ein Materialfehler war oder ob das Karbon tatsächlich durch so eine Spitzenlast gebrochen ist, kann man nicht nachvollziehen.
Immerhin kriegt er den Hinterbau auf Kulanz ersetzt und muss nur den Einbau an sich zahlen.


----------



## Lono (17. Juni 2014)

Schade das die Videos so "unter Laborbedingungen" gedreht worden sind. Die Jungs von SC haben den Faserverlauf in Anbetracht der der vorraussichtlich einwirkenden Kraefte beruecksichtigt, aber keiner der dargestellten Versuche zeigt die Krafteinwirkung gegen den Faserverlauf. Hier ist Carbon weniger steif und verwindungsfaehig.

Eine Szene aus dem alltaeglichen Gebrauch neben dem eigentlichen fahren waere nicht schlecht gewesen:
1. Das Rad kippt im Hausflur aus 20 cm Entfernung mit dem Oberrohr gegen die Kante Backsteintuerrahmens. (mir selbst passiert; Lack derbe ab, ob die Faser Schaden genommen hat weiss ich nicht)
2. Die Haltbarkeit der Kettenstrebe ohne Schonener nach zehnmalig abgschmiessener Kette.
3. Die Sattelrohrklemme nach Gefuehl und nicht mit Drehmomentschluessel zugeballert wird (4 oder 5 NM sind weniger als so ein mancher fuehlt).
4. Das Unterrohr ein Steinquerschleger auszusetzen waere ebenfalls eine Moeglichkeit um den Alltag wiederzusspiegeln.


Also ein Bekannter hat seit nicht ganz einem Jahr auch MTB und wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich sein Bike habe einfach umfallen sehen muessen, dann bin ich immer heil froh das es nicht meins ist. Ich befuerchte das Rad ist in der kurzen Zeit oefter auf der Seite gelegen als das meine in all den Jahren.
Ich fahre den Giant XTC Compsite von 2005 und das die ganze Zeit ueber ohne Probleme. Die ersten 2-3 Wochen war der Rahmen mit Schutzfolie ueberklebt und danach bis dato ohne. Der Lack ist bis auf eine Macke am Oberrohr, welche durch einige Nachsicht verschuldet ist, sogar am Unterrohr noch im guten Zustand. Die Fahreigenschaften sind immer noch angenehm, eine Materialermuedung kann ich nicht feststellen sowie die Verarbeitungsqualitaet (Sauberes Trett- & Steuerrohrlager, Sattelrohr haellt sicher fest, kein knarzen oder kancken) war und ist top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosnutz (18. Juni 2014)

Steh gerade vor der selben Entscheidung ob Carbon oder nicht. 

Das Video ist schon beeindruckend. Das der Alurahmen allerdings weniger aushält als der Carbon liegt glaub ich eher daran dass, soweit ich weis, die meisten Amiräder als Carbonrahmen entwickelt werden und die Alurahmen als günstigere Modelle einfach nachgeschoben werden.

Bin mir halt auch nicht sicher wie Sinnvoll Carbon beim Allmountain/Enduro ist. Oben wurde ja auch schon gesagt, dass wenn der Carbon Rahmen beschädigt wird, wird beim selben Sturz der Alu sicher auch beschädigt. Ist es aber nicht auch so dass eine kleine Macke den Alurahmen in der Regel strukturell nicht gleich komplett zerstört, den Carbonrahmen aber schon?


----------



## Dusius (18. Juni 2014)

Ich würde behaupten dass das mit der Macke richtig ist (bin aber kein Fachmann) 
Ich denke wenn Carbon Sinn macht dann im AM/Enduro Bereich, weil es da laut einiger ja aufs Gewicht noch mir drauf an kommt. 
Im DH Bereich ist Gewicht absolute Nebensache.


----------



## mosnutz (18. Juni 2014)

Naja klar mehr als im DH auf jeden Fall  habe grad eher in die andere Richtung verglichen. 

Noch irgendwelche Tipps wo ich noch Meinungen drüber finde ob Alu oder Carbon?

PS: da ich grad sehe du fährst Propain, wie zufrieden bist du denn mit denen? Propain wär bei mir nämlich der Alurahmen der zur Wahl steht.


----------



## Lono (18. Juni 2014)

[QUOTE="mosnutz, post: 12076065, member: 276930"Das der Alurahmen allerdings weniger aushält als der Carbon liegt glaub ich eher daran dass, soweit ich weis, die meisten Amiräder als Carbonrahmen entwickelt werden und die Alurahmen als günstigere Modelle einfach nachgeschoben werden.[/QUOTE]
Quatsch, man kann nicht einfach einen Rahmen, welcher fuer einen bestimmten Werkstoff ausgelegt ist, hernehmen und mit einen ganz anderen Baumaterial produzieren. Mit Carbon sind Formen moeglich die sich mit Metallen nur unvorteilhaft herstellen lassen, also muss der andere Werkstoff schon im Vorfeld mit einbezogen werden.



> Ist es aber nicht auch so dass eine kleine Macke den Alurahmen in der Regel strukturell nicht gleich komplett zerstört, den Carbonrahmen aber schon?


Ja so ist es unter Umstaenden, dashalb schrieb ich auch das ein Video welches die alltaeglich kleinen Gefahren wiederspiegelt.


----------



## mosnutz (18. Juni 2014)

Naja dass man einfach die Konstruktion vom Carbonrahmen nimmt und daraus einen Alurahmen baut hab ich damit auch nicht gemeint  Aber ein Bronson Carbon zum Beispiel unterscheidet sich vom Alurahmen ja eigentlich nur an Stellen an denen die Formen mit Alu eben nicht aus einem Stück realisierbar sind. Ich mein halt in die Grundkonzeption eines Werkstücks geht der Werkstoff schon mit ein und da sind die Alurahmen der Amis einfach "nur" Anpassungskonstruktionen und eben nicht von vornherein auf die Eigenschaften von Alurahmen ausgelegt.


----------

